# AMHA verses AMHR only registered horses



## fantacsix (Feb 11, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]I am interested in knowing how many of you raise A sized Minis and how many raise B sized minis. I am starting over in my breeding program and using R only horses. (I will only show at R shows any way) I just love the 37" and under B sized minis. What are your thoughts? Thank you (edited on Feb. 14th 2010).... I would like to say I am sorry if I offended any one by the use of the word ONLY it was not my intent to offend anyone, I was totally unaware of the other appropriate words to use. My word of ONLY was not meant to be in the negetive[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 11, 2010)

i like them both amha and amhr

I love the tiny ones and the taller ones


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have only one double registered stallion. My mare is AMHR "A" (34") and my filly is AMHR (and will be smaller than 34"). I like the taller ones, myself. Anything smaller than, say, 31" or 32" (especially a mare), I won't really be interested in. That said, I don't know if I want anything going much over 34". Wow...small range there


----------



## Katiean (Feb 12, 2010)

I like the AMHA horses for the following reasons;

1) I want all of my horses 34" or less

2) You can do just as much with a 29"-32" horse as you can do with a bigger (34"-38")horse. There are some things I would not do with a smaller mini.

But they are fine for in the arena and I am more of an arena type person anyway.

3) In general a smaller horse eats less

4) If there were 2 horses standing side by side and were equal in every way, in my area, The AMHA horse would bring a higher price.

5) The smaller horses are just soooo darn cute.


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2010)

With the exception of one mare who is AMHA only, ALL my horses are AMHA *AND* AMHR registered. That way buyers can use them in either A or R programs (or both) and show them where they prefer.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 12, 2010)

I like AMHR only - I prefer AMHR for personal reasons and for the fact of if you breed two a sized minis and end up with a b size - it's no biggie and no papers get revoked!

Here, we breed for AMHR registered horses (since I attend only AMHR shows anyway) and my stock are all under 34" at maturity. My stallions are 32.50" & 33.50 and my colts will mature about 28" and 31-32". My mares are 31.25" and 33.5" and my filly should mature 32-34".

So I breed for A sized but I am in the B size registry


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 12, 2010)

Sure you will get a better market if you breed for like AMHA/AMHR or AMHR/ASPC but AMHR only and also the Bs IMO is starting to come back and gain in popularity. I wanted to raise AMHA/AMHR but once the numbers really hit me I couldn't afford to do both. AMHR only for me would have been the better choice. Altho I do enjoy AMHA I think they are real classy and professional.

I think like me you will start noticing people just can't afford to do both registeries and pick one or the other. However going with just only AMHR you will now always have competition with the AMHR/ASPC horses. I say breed for what you want.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 12, 2010)

I also breed for AMHA/AMHR horses I said AMHA though because they would be 34" and under and I could hardship into R for a cheaper fee than going from AMHR to AMHA. I do like the Bs also but just prefer the A size. I might get one B for fun but the A horses are always going to be what I want to produce.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are going to call them ONLY, it tells me you can't be very proud of them. Lucky Hart Ranch home of the STRAIGHT AMHR MINIATURE HORSE


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 12, 2010)

> I wanted to raise AMHA/AMHR but once the numbers really hit me I couldn't afford to do both.


That's exactly where I am coming from! Numbers hit you and you just cant do both so you have to pick only one. Since the first horse I purchased (who is now my senior herd stallion) is STRAIGHT AMHR



then I knew I only needed AMHR registered mares and that's mainly what I have. Only one stallion is AMHA/AMHR and only one mare is AMHA/AMHR. My stallion is only double registered because I purchased him as A only but I breed for R papers. . .so I have to send in his hardship paperwork sometime this year before he gets bred.



> If you are going to call them ONLY, it tells me you can't be very proud of them. Lucky Hart Ranch home of the STRAIGHT AMHR MINIATURE HORSE


Very good point I never thought of it that way. As you can see above I have started using your phrase. . .hope you don't mind!


----------



## minih (Feb 12, 2010)

> If you are going to call them ONLY, it tells me you can't be very proud of them. Lucky Hart Ranch home of the STRAIGHT AMHR MINIATURE HORSE


I agree!

We have AMHR horses, ASPC horses, and AMHR/ASPC horses, AMHA/AMHR horses. All of my horses have to have AMHR or ASPC, but we do not have to have AMHA.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

For Heavens Sake Katie, please use it. I have been fighting that blankety blankety word-- ONLY-- for twenty years. Call me anything you want. Make fun of my clothes, my looks or my relatives, I don't care, but don't call AMHR many generations registered beautiful horses ONLY.

How would someone that just won a big Arab show feel if you called their horse an ONLY ARAB? Or if say you were at the Congress and you called the National Grand Champion Modern Shetland an ONLY A SHETLAND.

I don't get really mad about much and life is too much fun to sweat the small stuff, but this is a big deal to me and should be for anyone else that takes pride in their horses, no matter what registry or association they like, I think. Renee


----------



## minie812 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love them all but that said...My heart is with the wee ones


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Feb 12, 2010)

Most of my horse's are double registered. I prefer the 31"-34" horse's. I just really like that size, they are not to small or to tall. I have one little girl that is only 25" tall and my goodness she is tiny. She will always be my baby no matter what age she gets. No babies for her. I would worry to death. As far as the registeries I do both right now. So I couldn't really give you a preference.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

Adding another perspective - ours are AMHA, AMHR and PtHA. One thing about PtHA is they can't outgrow their papers!! We prefer the 32"-34" minis - talk about a narrow range!!! We like preformance and welcome the challenge of breeding an awesome driving horse or jumper of that size with outstanding conformation in any pinto pattern.


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 12, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]"Do what you love. Know your own bone; gnaw at it, bury it, unearth it, and gnaw it still." [/SIZE]

Henry David Thoreau

[SIZE=10pt]Each person has to make their own decisions about choices for the future. Chosing one registry *only* leaves out half the miniature horse world. And half your future market if you breed for only one registry. [/SIZE]

I love the small horses, admire the taller horses, but all our horses are AMHA/AMHR and some PtHA because they can show in any of those registries, their foals can be registered without problems, and I take pride in trying to do my best for _their_ future.

If you prefer *only* "B" horses, then do what you love. Hey - it's your bone.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

The word ONLY is used as a negative when referring to some of our miniatures. "You know those are [SIZE=12pt]only[/SIZE] R horses" I have found most times when people like to make them selves feel better they do it by trying to downgrade someone or something else.(Perhaps insecurity) That is usually why people are mean and say mean things. I can't understand why a person that raises Straight AMHR horses would do it themselves though.

I see nothing wrong with people stating my horses are double this - or double that - or triple this or triple that because that is just stating the positive and truthful. But please don't try to put down someone elses,by using that awful word just because you feel threatened or insecure or get your behind whipped.

We that take great pride in our horses and when you call them [SIZE=12pt]only[/SIZE] to me, you could just as well be giving me an awful gesture. Renee


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't see the "only" as a negative word. It means that they are registered in only one association. Since most people know that minis can be registered in more than one registry, how else would you phrase it? I have a mare that is only AMHA registered, I don't find that negative at all, she is only registered in one association. I have a gelding that might outgrow his AMHR papers which means he would only have Shetland papers.

Main Entry: 1on·ly

Pronunciation: \ˈōn-lē\

Function: adjective

Etymology: Middle English, from Old English ānlīc, from ān one — more at one

Date: before 12th century

1 : unquestionably the best : peerless

2 a : alone in a class or category : sole <the only one left> <the only known species> b : having no brother or sister <an only child>

3 : few <one of the only areas not yet explored>


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 12, 2010)

> "Do what you love. Know your own bone; gnaw at it, bury it, unearth it, and gnaw it still." Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Each person has to make their own decisions about choices for the future. Chosing one registry only leaves out half the miniature horse world. And half your future market if you breed for only one registry.
> 
> ...


Rose, I couldn't have said it better.

Do what you love and love doing it.

Charlotte


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Well frankly I would not worry about cutting out half of the mini world or anything else like that. Really if you breed solids you could be cutting half your market, if you breed pintos you could be cutting half your market, or dilutes or A size or B size or ASPC/ AMHR- or Chestnuts or appys - halter horses or performance horses or whatever the case is - I have never understood why people say simply having a double registered horse means you have double the market- It does not double your market unless of course the buyers are buying only on the basis of papers and nothing else- there are to many other things to consider and each little detail is adding to or taking away someone....

Bottom line breed what you like- do your best to ensure you are breeding truely top quality animals - excel at what you choose and a market will be there


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Personally, I can't figure out why someone would be offended by the word "only". I guess it is what you make it. If you feel it is a put down, you make it such.

I have been happily married to the only woman I have ever loved for 28 years. We have lived in the only home we have ever owned for 26 of those 28 years. We have two children who have only lived in one home their entire lives. And I think it is GREAT!

That said, my horses are double (and in some cases triple) registered because I realize that I'm only one person and other people have different preferences than me. Only my opinion.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

PhoohEEEEE it is put down. And a lot of times it is more how it is said. Now there are a lot of words that some people find very offensive and others don't think are too bad at all. But we try to not say things that hurt other peoples feelings. Well when you say " only" AMHR you hurt mine. What is wrong with Straight AMHR Miniatures?

And if Hart ever said, "Here's Renee she's only my wife" I would take offense.


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 12, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]



> I am interested in knowing how many of you raise A sized Minis and how many raise B sized minis. I am starting over in my breeding program and using R only horses. (I will only show at R shows any way) I just love the 37" and under B sized minis. What are your thoughts? Thank you


Let's get back to the original question - in which I gave my thoughts to reference the question. Nobody is putting anybody down by using *only*!


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

LaVern said:


> PhoohEEEEE it is put down. And a lot of times it is more how it is said. Now there are a lot of words that some people find very offensive and others don't think are too bad at all. But we try to not say things that hurt other peoples feelings. Well when you say " only" AMHR you hurt mine. What is wrong with Straight AMHR Miniatures?


Absolutely nothing wrong with using the term "Straight AMHR Miniatures" if you choose to do so. But, why should you insist that everyone in the world see things exactly the same as you do and conform to just you? It is a two-way street. Why should you hurt others feelings by insisting that their way of expressing the identity of their horses is wrong? I will (speaking for myself) certainly make every effort to not offend you by making reference to your horses by a term that you consider derogatory, but please don't try to insist the entire world change their vocabulary in talking to others just to suit you.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

You are absolutely right. How dare I try to push my view of this on others. I am sorry, I just am nuts about this. And if people want to call their horses only, let them. And I am sorry about taking the thread off target.


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Apology accepted.


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the B-size minis, so mine are all AMHR registered; I do have some that came with AMHA papers, but 3 of those outgrew their A papers (I still have the temp papers, so if AMHA ever closes the registry and accepts overs into a breeding division or whatever they may call it, I'll still have my horse's papers). I do have one AMHA/AMHR stallion (I hardshipped him into R, as all my mares are "straight" AMHR minis, so he had to be R too).


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 12, 2010)

Our horses are amha/amhr registered with exception of one, she is ONLY amha ha ha ha I had to say that as I dont find it offensive at all LMAO.



But with a signature Im waiting on she will be added to my group of all amha/amhr horses. I love doing both, the only problem is there is no R shows with in 10 hrs of here and I can go to about 8 shows within 7 hrs or less. So we do end up showing A. I miss going to R nationals.


----------



## vvf (Feb 12, 2010)

I don’t see “only” R in a bad way. When I have advertised an only R horse for sale, I have worded the ad as “Exclusively” R registered.

I don’t have that many “single” registered, or "R only" horses, but what I do have, I am very proud of.

In fact, I have a couple mares that qualify to hardship into AMHA, but I just don’t think I am going to spend the money to do it… I think they are pretty darn nice as they are with just the 1 set of papers.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 1 mare Aand R and my stallion is A-R and pinto. The rest of my herd is R. I have 2 mares breed to my stud , which only be reg R. Having said that , ITs your personal prefernce. I like the R horses for driving, just MY prefernce. Go with what will make you happy


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess you could just say "single-registered."

I have a herd of 10. Five are under 34" and are all AMHR, four are AMHA also. I am going to hardship the fifth this year. Five of mine are over 34", two are AMHR/ASPC, and three are single-registered AMHR. So all 10 of mine are AMHR, the rest of it is a mix.

I love each and every one from 29" Alladdin to 36.5" Ally and Sensation. They each have their roles. Alladdin will be an incredible show horse for my granddaughter. He drives, halters, and does obstacle. Ally is a terrific single (as opposed to pair) CDE horse. And I have a mix of who does what in between those ranges. Some do both.

I don't see why people have to choose. I judge the animal for the animal's sake.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 12, 2010)

All of our horses, save three, are AMHR. One is an AMHA gelding, and as soon as his papers are back from the registry he'll be R, too. One is ASPC, and she is pending sold. She is too tall to go AMHR anyways. One's a QH....



he'll definitely not measure under...

Of all those AMHR horses, only four are just "straight". Four others are also ASPC. All the others are double with AMHA. One is Pinto, too....



We'd LOVE to hardship the three A sized horses, but we just can't afford it.

So I couldn't answer your poll, as we breed and show both AMHA and AMHR.



> I have never understood why people say simply having a double registered horse means you have double the market- It does not double your market unless of course the buyers are buying only on the basis of papers and nothing else- there are to many other things


But it does ADD to your market- we no longer buy "just" an AMHA registered animal, because we also do the AMHR horses, too. And we won't buy an AMHR only horse because we also do AMHA, unless, of course, it's a "B" horse who fits our program. It gets expensive to hardship and if/when the registry closes, you've effectively knocked out some people who may have purchsed from you. So if you have an AMHR/AMHA horse, you appeal to the people who buy A horses, you appeal to the people who buy R horses, and you REALLY appeal to the people who want a horse in BOTH registries!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 12, 2010)

> But it does ADD to your market- we no longer buy "just" an AMHA registered animal, because we also do the AMHR horses, too. And we won't buy an AMHR only horse because we also do AMHA, unless, of course, it's a "B" horse who fits our program. It gets expensive to hardship and if/when the registry closes, you've effectively knocked out some people who may have purchsed from you. So if you have an AMHR/AMHA horse, you appeal to the people who buy A horses, you appeal to the people who buy R horses, and you REALLY appeal to the people who want a horse in BOTH registries!


Just had to ask but, if you found a straight A or R miniature who fit your criteria of what you were looking for, would you not look into purchasing it?



> Well frankly I would not worry about cutting out half of the mini world or anything else like that. Really if you breed solids you could be cutting half your market, if you breed pintos you could be cutting half your market, or dilutes or A size or B size or ASPC/ AMHR- or Chestnuts or appys - halter horses or performance horses or whatever the case is - I have never understood why people say simply having a double registered horse means you have double the market- It does not double your market unless of course the buyers are buying only on the basis of papers and nothing else- there are to many other things to consider and each little detail is adding to or taking away someone....
> Bottom line breed what you like- do your best to ensure you are breeding truely top quality animals - excel at what you choose and a market will be there


YOU COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER! In a sense, I have "cut out" a LARGE majority of the mini world if you want to see it that way. . .I breed for STRAIGHT AMHR Miniatures who are PINTO only (preferably blue eyes) and who excel in PERFORMANCE (yep, that's right folks, you'll rarely see one of my horses in halter classes). BUT I breed and show what I love and what makes ME happy. Afterall, I have to pay for them and take care of them - why not enjoy the one's I have?


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 12, 2010)

LaVern said:


> You are absolutely right. How dare I try to push my view of this on others. I am sorry, I just am nuts about this. And if people want to call their horses only, let them. And I am sorry about taking the thread off target.


[SIZE=10pt]We're all passionate about our horses. And we're nuts for doing some of the things we do* for * our horses. [/SIZE]

I don't know about North Dakota, but here in Iowa it's like living in an ICE cave only trudging out to the barn in one more snow storm or blizzard. Think many of us have a touch of CABIN FEVER!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 12, 2010)

I breed A/R horses. All are double registered except for one mare. She is R and I plan on hardshipping her to A this year.

If I am looking for a horse to buy I will not let myself consider an R only horse. The cost to hardship to A is just not worth it unless you have a REALLY exceptional horse. IMO.

But I WILL consider A only horses because it is so much cheaper to get them double registered.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 12, 2010)

We also have both AMHA and AMHR horses but I do tend to lean to the AMHR and "if" I had to chose just one registry - it would be AMHR.

I agree - Go with what will make you happy!!


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 13, 2010)

I am all A sized horses here and will never go B, with that said, everyone of my minis are double reg. and always will own double reg minis. _No "A" shows around_


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 13, 2010)

Our breeding program started over 25 years ago with AMHR registered horses. Most were under 34" and we ended up hard shipping the main ones into AMHA a number of years ago.





All of our horses now days are at least double registered AMHA/AMHR. Besides for 2 that I can think of and they are a couple of lifers if you know what I mean here at the farm. LOl





We recently added some straight ASPC and some AMHR/ASPC & AMHA/AMHR/ASPC horses to the herd. Why you may ask, Because I like them. Cindy still prefers the smaller horses, but I like the bigger ones.





Bottom line even in our own little family each of the grandkids like different types and size of horses. Additionally we have a couple that enjoy the AMHA shows better than the AMHR shows. We also have 3 that enjoy the AMHR shows better. So for us it is not a matter of which is best, but rather of versatility, allowing for each person be they a potential customer or one of us the opportunity to choose which way to go with our horses. In order to find them a life job that they can be happy in and excel at.





Our approach anyway, which as usual may not be what is best for other folks! To each his/her own and more of all of them. LOL


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 13, 2010)

Katie Guinn said:


> But it does ADD to your market- we no longer buy "just" an AMHA registered animal, because we also do the AMHR horses, too. And we won't buy an AMHR only horse because we also do AMHA, unless, of course, it's a "B" horse who fits our program. It gets expensive to hardship and if/when the registry closes, you've effectively knocked out some people who may have purchased from you. So if you have an AMHR/AMHA horse, you appeal to the people who buy A horses, you appeal to the people who buy R horses, and you REALLY appeal to the people who want a horse in BOTH registries!
> Just had to ask but, if you found a straight A or R miniature who fit your criteria of what you were looking for, would you not look into purchasing it?


Depends: if it were AMHA- possibly. It is much cheaper to go A to R. If it were AMHR- probably not. I will not pay the $1200/$600 to hardship him/her. Plus the added cost and time to get him/her inspected. I could probably get a double registered horse of the same quality for what I would pay for the first horse.



So most of the time anymore if it's not double we keep looking.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 13, 2010)

If I use the "O" word I never mean it as a derogatory term--my horses are all AMHR and nothing else, and I like them that way. I did once buy an AMHA mare and promptly registered her AMHR--that was in the days when it cost only $50. Now when it's $200 or $400 to register an A horse into R, I would not buy one that was only A--I'd just go looking for one that already has its R papers.

Of course if I were to come across an ASPC pony small enough to qualify for AMHR papers, THAT would be worth it to me to pay the extra fee to get those R papers



I do like my ASPC ponies whether they are or aren't AMHR sized.

Someone said that by having only a single set of papers you eliminate half your market, but that's not really true--there are a number of buyers who want horses that are over 34", so a horse that holds A papers isn't going to be of interest to those buyers anyway.

Many people that say "AMHR only" absolutely do not mean anything negative by it. Some of us say it with pride. However, there are those that do mean it as a put down, and they make sure that it's perfectly obvious that is how they mean it.


----------



## Becky (Feb 14, 2010)

> and if I had to choose one, it would probably be the AMHR -- that way none of my horses could ever lose their papers


Really? I can't see that happening unless AMHR horses are genetically programmed to not go over 38". The liklihood is there that horses will go over 38" just as much as they will go over 34". Honest breeders won't use the oversize horses for breeding.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 14, 2010)

I voted for R cause I show R, but all mine are double registered except for one and he's R. He's over. I think he might hit 37." I'm sooo glad I didn't turn him down and I almost did cause he was R only but he was my AMHR/AMHA horses buddy and he was a "pinto" a bay and I REALLY wanted that. Best decision I EVER made. He's got the best personality and he LOVED my husband so much. He's the most loving horse in the barn. I think what we would have missed if we'd turned him down all BECAUSE he was an R.

He's 2 this year and my first thought when I bought him was he'll make a GREAT driving horse and he's proving me right so far he's got a beautiful trot, so I can't wait till next year. I wouldn't hesitate to buy R again but if I lived in A country I would rethink that. I think a lot depends on what your going to do with the horse, and where you live. TJ


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2010)

I actually have a mix!

Almost all of my stallions are double registered-they have to be because I have a good mix of mares...AMHA/AMHR, just AMHA, just AMHR. Yes, I use the word "just". I don't use it in a negative way, though I understand that in many cases people do use it to put the singly registered horse down. I see both sides-if a person is looking for a double registered horse, which the majority of buyers are, it's a hassle when a horse is singly registered due to the extra costs and having to run around getting information to hardship (i'm currently trying to progeny hardship a stallion and HOLYYY cow is it a pain in the rump!!!). I would take a singly registered AMHA or singly registered AMHR quality horse, over a double registered average joe ANY day however!

A good horse is a good horse and if a singly registered horse is EXACTLY what you're looking for, but you only want double registered, a pain in the butt hardshipping process is worth it. JMO


----------



## dali1111 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think a big part of people's selection of registry depends on the area. In some provinces/states/countries there are just shows for one registry. Of course people will choose that registry. I prefer AMHA,that being said I've never been to an AMHR show so I can't really compare the two in that sense. Until a few years ago there were just AMHA shows here. Now there is just one AMHR show that is held in conjunction with an AMHA show(run the day before). It is pretty much just dual registered horses that go to it and then the AMHA show as well. At this time I would not buy a single registered AMHR horse. I have nothing against AMHR but at this time I would not want to buy a horse I could not show. Also, I have read both rule books many times and though they are similar, I prefer AMHA rules.


----------



## manelyminis (Feb 14, 2010)

All of my horses are double registered A/R horses but I absolutely can't resist the little ones. Like another poster said, they are just so darn cute!




My state is a predominantly A state so you have to have A papers on your babies to be able to sell them, however, I prefer to show in R shows so all of my horses also have to be R registered. I will buy an A only mare because I can afford to hardship her into R for the $260, but I will not buy an R only mare because I can't afford the $640 hardship fee for A, plus all the hassle. I think A loses a lot of money by not making their hardship fee more affordable. I think if you have your horses double registered A/R you do appeal to a broader range of buyers since the buyer can show or breed in whichever association they prefer. But to me personally, I love ALL horses - minis, ponies and the biggies!!!


----------



## horsehug (Feb 15, 2010)

This has been an interesting thread to read.

First in answer to the question.....I prefer the TINY under 30" minis since that was what "miniature" meant to me personally when I first wanted to get involved with minis years ago and it still does mean that to me. Almost all of mine are AMHA and AMHR.

However..... with that said, I do now find myself with a variety of sizes, because I really love all kinds and sizes of horses. 

My 35.25" buckskin pinto mare started out as ONLY AMHA, but when I found that she was likely to outgrow her papers, I registered her with AMHR, and then when she did in fact go over 34" I turned her AMHA papers in. But I love her! So she gets to stay here. 

Second, I am always fascinated with Semantics (the study of words and their usage) and just wanted to say I have no problem with the word "Only" and some of you had really good posts on this topic. However, I think we ALL have pet peeves, me included...... so I understand about that word driving Renee crazy. 

Some of "my" pet peeves involve bad grammar and spelling. But I choose not to correct people on those things because I am sure I also have things I say that drive other people nuts, and I never want to hurt anyone's feelings if I can help it. 

By the way, several of my horses are also triple registered, as AMHA/AMHR and ICHR(Champagne 

Susan O.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 15, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> I don't see why people have to choose. I judge the animal for the animal's sake.



Amen! I love all my horses for their personalities, I love them because they are all sweet and loving LITTLE horses.

The two that drive are wonderful driving horses and I feel safe in the cart. I was born a horse lover (My mother would have told you that) and will die a horse lover.





To most of my family though, they are *ONLY* Horses! Obviously they just don't get it. I am however going to work really hard on my little red headed boy to also love horses.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> To most of my family though, they are *ONLY* Horses! Obviously they just don't get it.


Isn't that the truth... My mom totally gets my love of animals, especially horses; but my husband and in-laws and many friends are of the ONLY horses group. [My husband and inlaws like animals, but to them they are either business (we raise beef cattle) or employees (saddle horses and cow dogs), not companions and definitely not furkids.]


----------



## DianeT (Feb 15, 2010)

My heart belongs to AMHR horses.



Love those taller guys and gals!!!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 15, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life, so I own a variety of colors, and registrations! Majority of my Minis are AMHA & AMHR, but I do have one AMHR mare, she is 36" and I had her hardshipped into AMHR. I like each registry for different reasons, I would have a hard time picking one.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 15, 2010)

SINCE I ONLY SHOW AMHR ALL MY HORSES ARE AMHR REGISTERED. SOME ARE DOUBLE REGISTERED,WITH THE EXCEPTION OF MY NEW COLT ALL OF MY HORSES ARE 34" AND UNDER.


----------

